# T.D. Cummings Hutch



## RelicRaker (Mar 5, 2018)

A friend from the neighborhood found this at one of my old sites and gave it to me today. TD Cummings, Philada on the front, big "C" and "This bottle is registered" on the reverse.. I believe it's PA1709 at Hutchbook.


----------



## reach44 (Mar 8, 2018)

It's definitely got some character.  I like it.


----------

